# Which do you prefer?



## jessiee (Mar 24, 2006)

ok seriously do you prefer before (blonde) or after (brown) be HONEST please


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer the darker on you!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 24, 2006)

*brown* looks really pretty!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 24, 2006)

def brown!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you look fab in both but the dark one calls to me more.


----------



## shorts22 (Mar 24, 2006)

i deff like the brown!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 24, 2006)

i like the brown on you.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 24, 2006)

Brown


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

Brown! I :heart: Brunettes :icon_chee


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with Marisol. :smilehappyyes: You're gorgeous!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 24, 2006)

I LOVE the brown on you! Blonde looked very good too, but the brown seems to make your brown eyes almost "smolder" if you know what i mean... You are SO PRETTY!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 24, 2006)

The brown hair accentuates your beautiful facial features.


----------



## Becka (Mar 24, 2006)

Brown!! you're a gorgeous gal !!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 24, 2006)

Hm, I think i'm alone here.. but, i love the blonde on you!


----------



## ThaLeena (Mar 24, 2006)

Def Brown, it makes your eyes more vibrant.


----------



## beckibelle (Mar 24, 2006)

I like both, but I really like the brown best.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello all-

I know I am in the minority here but I like the blonde better.However, you seem happier in the pics with the brown...


----------



## clairey (Mar 24, 2006)

I really prefer the brown, it's lovely!


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

I like you in both, but I like the brown better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Mar 24, 2006)

I like both on you, but I like blonde a little bit better.


----------



## Andi (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the blonde just a tiny bit better too. but you can totally pull off both very well


----------



## Leony (Mar 24, 2006)

I love both! But, I prefer darker I guess.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the brown looks better on you!


----------



## jessiee (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for all your honesty! :clap


----------



## exsquisit (Mar 24, 2006)

Loving the brown!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 24, 2006)

i prefer the brunette


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2006)

The brown looks more natural.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 24, 2006)

I really like both. but I think brown is a bit better, you chose PERFECT shade for your skintone.


----------



## wondatwins2 (Mar 24, 2006)

I love the brown on you! If you wanted to spice it up maybe highlights or a darker red!


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 24, 2006)

I like both-maybe the brown a little better. You could always get highlights either way!


----------



## Tesia (Mar 24, 2006)

brown


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 24, 2006)

*def brown, makes your eyes real pretty*


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 24, 2006)

It's a hard choice--you're a really lovely girl with both--but I guess the brown I prefer just slightly.Still, you can do either and look great!


----------



## robertc (Mar 24, 2006)

Brown


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the blonde better, though both look good.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 25, 2006)

I like the blonde better, but both look pretty.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2006)

Brown! It looks more natural, and the rich dark color is much more flattering to your skintone than blonde! (Of course I think most natural brunettes look best in shades of brown, their skintone is usually not "designed for" blonde hair, if that makes sense!)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2006)

you look great with both, but definitely brown! you shoud've done a poll for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 25, 2006)

apprently im the only one who really really really likes the blonde.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 25, 2006)

I like both, but brown looks best :icon_smil


----------



## Bugger (Mar 25, 2006)

brown :icon_smil


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 25, 2006)

brunette :flowers:


----------



## Nolee (Mar 25, 2006)

Honestly all of them look good on you!

the blonde looks realllly nice, but havta vote for the brown!


----------



## jessiee (Mar 26, 2006)

I love you all lol


----------



## TransitioningK (Mar 26, 2006)

I like your hair darker.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 26, 2006)

Brunette Baby:clap


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 26, 2006)

Brown definitely it makes your skin glow, but you coud pull off blonde or red highlights (or blondish red) well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

Take the brown honey, it looks very nice !!!


----------



## mindygo (Mar 28, 2006)

You are pretty and look great in both, but I think I prefer the brown.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 29, 2006)

The blond looks more trendy and the brown softens you up and looks nice with your skintone. I can't decide!


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Mar 29, 2006)

I vote for the brown. It plays up your dark eyes. I tried blonde for a while, but went back to my natural dark brown. I'm thinking about adding some highlites this summer though.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 29, 2006)

Brown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 29, 2006)

Brown ... BUT, I'd use L'Oreal's Couleur Perfect .... they give you a highlight mix with it. IT'S FANTASTIC! Your hair will look sooooo natural because of the shaded highlights and it will "perk up" the color. I've been using it for years.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 29, 2006)

lol i cant decide either, i like the blonde because it looks more funkier with the brown underneath. but the brown looks nice and natural too and i agree that it suits your skintone


----------



## kboogie007 (Mar 30, 2006)

i like the blonde...it looks hip.


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 3, 2006)

You look great in brown!


----------



## lollipop (Apr 3, 2006)

Both look good, but I prefer the brown. It makes your face look more misterious and warmer, it`s just hot!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 3, 2006)

you look great in them both


----------



## JackiG (Apr 3, 2006)

You look good in both, but I think the brown hair contrasts best with your skintone.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 3, 2006)

brown


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 14, 2006)

I really like the brown on you. What color did you use? I am considering going brunette myself but need to see which shade of brownwould suit me.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 14, 2006)

I prefer the brown look on you. It gives a more healthier glow


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmmm.... I prefer brown, but seeing as how this is an old thread...


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

brunette


----------



## Barbette (Nov 14, 2006)

Absolutely the darker, it suits you and your tone perfect, you have very pretty eyes by the way


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I prefer brown, too.


----------



## iiweazle (Nov 16, 2006)

Brown


----------



## jessiee (Dec 14, 2006)

lol thanks.. i didnt even remember this thread existed

:eusa_whistle:

and sorry i cant say what color i used because it was too long ago and my little brain cannot rememebr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 15, 2006)

Definatly the brown. Us brunettes need to stick together.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 15, 2006)

I say brown!


----------



## ivette (Dec 16, 2006)

i like the darker pic best


----------



## firesign (Dec 16, 2006)

Definitely the brown!! Makes your eyes jump out.


----------

